# Hawaii



## sidewinder (Oct 19, 2008)

Folks,

I am going to be in Hawaii (Oahu) for a little over two weeks visiting my mom over the Thanksgiving holiday. Are there any entomological exhibits or vivariums on the island of Oahu that are worth seeing? Anything else insect-related that I should see?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 20, 2008)

I went to Maui for most of a week, last year. Because of the newness of the islands and the fact they're one of the most remote places on earth, there are very few bugs. Almost everything they do have is introduced from other places.

If I ever go back to Hawaii, I think Oahu is the place I'd like to visit though.


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

We went for 10 days this past spring. We rented a house on the big island and had it all to ourselves. That is the way to do it. I caught a walking stick but that was it. Can post pics from the trip if anyone is interested.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 28, 2008)

A couple of suggestions that would probably make you sad if you go:

Bishop Museum - haven't been there for a while, but I don't think anything entomological was very serious there. I'd call first or check their website.

University of Hawaii at Manoa. Not a public display or anything like that, but if you are willing to make some calls and meet someone individually, I think you could talk to somebody from the Agricultural Extension.

Baldo Villegas, a fellow rose grower who is an entomologist from Sacramento might be able to help you if you contact him:

http://members.tripod.com/buggyrose/ihawaii-rosepests.htm

He's been to Hawaii several times and would probably know better than I do about what's there...at least bug-wise. And hey, he's from your side of the state  

One cool bug fact about Hawaii- They have non-migrating Monarch butterfly...and approximately 3% of the population (old data-probably higher % now) expresses a recessive trait...white wings.

If you really want to find endemic species...you'd best go the the Big Island. Most of Oahu's insects are introduced mishaps.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 28, 2008)

...and I forgot to mention the most related info: MANTISES!

I only know of a couple of species there...Carolina and Chinese. Not that interesting but don't expect to find much regarding mantises there.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 29, 2008)

kamakiri said:


> ...and I forgot to mention the most related info: MANTISES!I only know of a couple of species there...Carolina and Chinese. Not that interesting but don't expect to find much regarding mantises there.


I used to visit Oahu in the seventies when a few of my kids were at school in Mililani. I saw some truly huge Chinese (I think!) mantids there. Zimmerman (_Insects of Hawaii)_ makes passing mention of three adventitious species there, by country of origin, including one from "Australia".

Salomonis:

I envy you! Definitely visit the Bishop Museum in Honolulu! A friend tells me that they are into insect systematics there (though they aren't likely to be very excited about non-native, non-pest species), and it is (was) a very visitor-friendly establishment. If you are interested in "nature green in mandible and claw" you can turn north almost anywhere between Honolulu and Pearl on the Kam Highway and find yourself in the countryside. A few swishes with a sweeping net will show you that there are more insects there than you may have imagined. Some interesting native stick insects, too.

Good luck!


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input!

Scott


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember finding some mantis species info. on the Bishop museum website before my trip last year.

Look around lights on buildings. I found a few egg cases in the gardens I visited.

I suspect the cases I found were _Hierodula patellifera_ (Yen's selling them through the classifieds section, currently  )


----------

